#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  If You Were To Start Your Own Business, What Business Would It be?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!* :love: 
*
Some of you I mean most you guys might have a dream to start your start up, you guys might have even an idea about starting your own start up! Some of you even might have creative ideas but might hesitate to share them. If you have any ideas about your own start up, kindly share it with us!*

Startup-Business-Ideas.jpg

----------


## Assassin

> *Hi Guys!*
> *
> Some of you I mean most you guys might have a dream to start your start up, you guys might have even an idea about starting your own start up! Some of you even might have creative ideas but might hesitate to share them. If you have any ideas about your own start up, kindly share it with us!*


I love startups, I do participate in startup events. Wish to have an own mobile app development company in future. Silly thing is not related to tech side I like to start my very own restaurant too.

----------


## Medusa

I planned for my own IT company which will follow agile based methodology in my city.

----------


## Lorraine

> *Hi Guys!*
> *
> Some of you I mean most you guys might have a dream to start your start up, you guys might have even an idea about starting your own start up! Some of you even might have creative ideas but might hesitate to share them. If you have any ideas about your own start up, kindly share it with us!*


I am interested in starting a private educational institute filled with lot more latest technological faciities

----------


## Assassin

> I am interested in starting a private educational institute filled with lot more latest technological faciities


Really nice it is, Better give them the knowledge in their native language. I have seen so many people missed there higher studies because of language issues.

----------


## Moana

> I love startups, I do participate in startup events. Wish to have an own mobile app development company in future. Silly thing is not related to tech side I like to start my very own restaurant too.


wow that is really cool, an own mobile app development company and an own reasturent, sounds really great! I wish you all the very best in the future! have you taken any step for these? Between I always dreamt of starting my own reasturent as well, if you're really into this then maybe we can be partners in business  :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> I planned for my own IT company which will follow agile based methodology in my city.


That is really great Medusa! And I wish you all the very best as well. Looking real forward to see you as an owner of an IT company in the near future :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> I am interested in starting a private educational institute filled with lot more latest technological faciities


Again I wish you all the very best in life, hope you are into the process of starting your start up pretty soon  :Smile:  Have you taken any step?

----------


## Lorraine

> Again I wish you all the very best in life, hope you are into the process of starting your start up pretty soon  Have you taken any step?


I havent taken any step to start that. But after my studies I hope I will be able to take the initial step.

----------


## Bhavya

> I am interested in starting a private educational institute filled with lot more latest technological faciities


Wow it's a great idea Lorraine,this kind of educational institutes are must for every region, so that we can provide proper technology knowledge to our younger generation

----------

